# Boss V... wobbles while driving



## alternative (Jan 26, 2005)

the v wobbles from the center while driving. What is wore?? is this serious? 
Thsnk


----------



## go plow (Dec 14, 2004)

its normal for a plow to move while going down the street , but what i would do is, lift you plow off the ground ,make sure you keep your feet away from the blade, you should know that already!! and try to move that plow you should be able to notice slop in your plow ,some is normal, but if you can move it alot i would start by taking it apart one pin at a time and replace them as needed, i do this every year, also now would be a great time to put alittle grease on the pins.......


----------



## alternative (Jan 26, 2005)

How do i replace the pins.?? thanks i will check for slp in plow tonight.


----------



## go plow (Dec 14, 2004)

well, the simple way is to see how much it moves, like if you raise your plow, the hold on to one end of it, try to move the plow keeping your eyes on all the plow pins, if they move alot, you need new ones, or, what i would do is take your plow apart one pin at a time as i stated before. most people do this as a pre season inspection


----------



## alternative (Jan 26, 2005)

I did notice the center hinge bolt was somewhat loose... ???


----------



## alternative (Jan 26, 2005)

Should i put Loctit on the bolt??


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

The wobble is likely from wear to the horizontal pin area that joins the T-Frame to the center section. 

When brand new, there is absolutely NO wobble. Everything is tight.

After a season or two, things loosen up a bit. But this is good. Plowing surfaces are NEVER totally flat, and the biggest problem with the Boss V's is that they don't follow contours as good as other plows. As they wear, they get better at this.

I wouldn't worry about it.

Plus, fixing it would likely require T-Frame, Center section, and Horizontal pin replacement. None of which are cheap.


----------



## alternative (Jan 26, 2005)

Thanks for the info TLS... apreciated


----------



## chtucker (Sep 6, 2002)

It could get this bad


----------



## alternative (Jan 26, 2005)

I dont understand what your pic are of... what part is that???


----------



## alternative (Jan 26, 2005)

*chtucker????*

what are the pics of... is that worn..and what will happen now. ?


----------



## alternative (Jan 26, 2005)

Now i dont know what to do about this... it seems pretty loose, and i noticed the center bolt was very loose.


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

What center bolt? There is no bolt, its a huge steel pin.


----------



## chtucker (Sep 6, 2002)

That is a picture of the center pin sliding out towards the drivers side. The roll pin on the passenger side failed and the center pin shifted. It broke both welded collars off and boogered the a frame. A new center tower, A frame, and pin..... with some modifications was needed. Just make sure you check the pin before every trip, so this doesn't happen to you.


----------



## alternative (Jan 26, 2005)

*What?*

dont really know what pin youre talking about and collar?? need a detail pic. It was tough to see in yours. THANKS>>


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

Here is a line drawing of the center section for a 7.5, 8.2, 9.2 plow. 









The pictures that chtucker posted are of the HORIZONTAL hinge pin that connects THIS center section to the T-Frame.

This is a picture of a 10' BOSS V center section....see the difference? This one is 10lbs heavier.


----------



## alternative (Jan 26, 2005)

*Thanks TLS*

now i can visualize.. but my problem -- i believe is in the center hinge (pin) the left wing wobbles a bit.. right not too bad. Think its the pin (Vertical) is this a pain to replace and is really necessary? Thks


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

Ohhhh.......you mean the*VERTICAL* hinge pin......Totally different story.

Yes, the bolt that keeps this pin must be tight and yes, this bolt gets locktite.

So, one wing is tight and the other is WAY loose? Thats odd.

Have you been keeping each hole greased?

Unless you broke a wing hinge mount, I cant see how one side can be noticably looser.

How old is plow?


----------



## alternative (Jan 26, 2005)

5 yrs old... and its not REAL bad,, you can notice in cab of truck while driving, that the drivers side wobbles...kinda up and down.


----------



## alternative (Jan 26, 2005)

*Hey tls...*

have you ever had this problem.. and how hard is replacement? bet its $$$


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

I've ran a BOSS V since 1994.

Never had a loose wing. But I'd grease that center vertical hinge 2-3 times a season.

You have to determine WHAT is loose first. Is it the actual hinge, is it the pin, or a combination of both.

Other than removal and replacing with new, I don't know what to tell you.

But if your hinge pin bolt (top of center section) has been loose for some time, you may have oblonged (worn out) the top hole (what the hinge pin goes through) in the center section.

Worst case scenario, you need two complete blade halves, a new center section, and a new vertical hinge pin (could be $1800)!

Wiggle it and see where there is movement. Make sure NOTHING is broke like a weld.


----------



## alternative (Jan 26, 2005)

*Wiggled Tsl...*

wiggeled and watched the loc cylinder bolt moves a bit on left wing. also noticed the part ctucker was showing ---- on left side--- kinda coming out of hole or uneven?? hard to explain. But only does this movement when in v position. not in straight or scoop..? WHY. 
THANKS


----------



## alternative (Jan 26, 2005)

*Chtucker or TLS*

how do i check the horiz. center pin each time before i go out?? what do i look for (as noted in tchucker;s previous post) and whats the worst that would happen if this broke.?? THANK YOU


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

The horizontal hinge pin is, depending on the model year you have.... is a 1" steel pin with either a washer and roll pin or a washer welded on the end.

chtucker is the first I've heard of having this problem. I'd just look for cracks (rust) around this area periodically. There is no way to grease this pin w/o removing it. Though my '94 had the original pin and all I did when I assembled it was to coat the pin with wheel bearing grease.

Unless you can better describe your looseness, I would suggest taking a few pictures, highlighting where it seems to be loose. When you say it tightens up when you angle that wing out, leads me to believe your blade half hinges are worn into the center hinge pin while in the retracted position, and when you extend, they are wearing on a different area of the hinge pin that isn't worn and it tightens up.

You indicated that the top bolt that holds the vertical hinge pin to the center section was loose.....have you since tightened that up?


----------



## alternative (Jan 26, 2005)

*Yes*

Tightened with loctic top bolt. i think youre right about the wing worn out at retract pos. and not wore at scoop or strt. pos. just worried about the thing falling apart in a storm. Chtuckers pic were scary... i looked at my horiz pin area?? it has welded washers on there, somewhat rusty on surface.. left side seems like its not in all the way?? weird. Well guess worst case is to take it in to a Boss dealer and get some options.??


----------

